

Show HN: Material design messaging app for sharing real time location - ganeshkrishnan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.getintouch.play

======
paradisevoicez
Looks fantastic! I noticed your other app is open source. Any chance of open
sourcing this one?

